

App Store Realities – Six Years as an Indy Mobile App Developer - kackontent
https://medium.com/p/7b54af3f574e

======
cpenner461
I'm curious how many others here on HN are doing something similar? I.e.
Making a living on their own as an indie/contractor at a rate that allows a
comfortable lifestyle vs what seems more talked about/pursued in getting a
large cash out.

------
mromanuk
Brilliant and inspiring story in this time of "abandon the App Store Ship"

